

9 Essential Tools that will Power your Startup to Success - jlarkin353
http://www.johnlarkin.me/tools-for-startups.html

======
cLeEOGPw
"7 unlikely recommendations", "9 essential tools that will power your
success", these do not belong to HN. It's a pity I can't downvote.

